

Myapp. Platform for my campus to ask questions  - psandiego

Frustrated at school, as there is no place to ask a question to my campus folks. Building an app where you can ask questions for my campus.<p>thoughts about this app? possibility to scale?....
======
psandiego
Rephrasing above question.

Building an app, where students in a campus can interact and collaborate

Purpose of app is to ask questions to entire campus to get help with everyday
decisions like --which course to choose, which professor is better, sublease
apartment, campus jobs and any other question they can think of

thoughts about this app? possibility of scaling this?

Inputs appreciated. Thank you

------
nottinghamlo
I have no idea what you're trying to say - your question doesn't make any
sense. Who are your "campus folks"? Ask questions about what? What are you
frustrated about?

~~~
psandiego
Thanks for bringing it up. Really appreciate the comment. I will rephrase and
post it shortly. Thank You

